# Milk Bottle Abbreviations



## KOA74 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can anyone provide a list of abbreviations used for milk bottles?

 Ex.: TREQ- Tall Round Embossed Quart

 Thanks


----------



## suzanne (Aug 16, 2013)

Numbers that appear on milk bottle's do not refer to the date they were made, they refer to the state in which the bottle was manufactured.  A state would be assigned a number by the maker's, for example I have one with a round slugplate that say's "sealed 51" meaning it's an Illinois bottle.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 16, 2013)

Well Ryan,  Because I worked for them "/ T. M. Co, " is Thatcher Manufacturing Company.
 There will be a mold number and I guess a state number.  They were made by a lot of glass companies.  I guess Dr. Thatcher started it off though.  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2013)

TREQ - Tall Round Embossed Quart
 TSEQ - Tall Square Embossed Quart
 TRPQ - Tall Round Pyroglazed Quart(ACL)
 TSPQ - Tall Square Pyroglazed Quart(ACL)
 TREP - Tall Round Embossed Pint
 TSEP - Tall Square Embossed Pint
 TRPP - Tall Round Pyroglazed Pint(ACL)
 TSPP - Tall Square Pyroglazed Pint(ACL)


----------



## UnionCountyPA (Aug 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> TREQ - Tall Round Embossed Quart
> TSEQ - Tall Square Embossed Quart
> ...


 
 I read this thread earlier, and was just logging on to give the same response.  Looks like you beat me to it.  I suppose there are also Half Pints (HP), Half Gallons (HG), Gallons (G), but that may be confusing because I believe a quarter pint is sometimes called a gill.


----------

